# Flat Shipping Rates?



## Butterscotch (Nov 25, 2009)

Do you have a flat fee for international rates? Under 4 pounds can go Airmail a lot cheaper, but that could take ages to get there. Over 4 pounds can get really pricey!

I'm debating on a flat fee for domestic also, but I'm not sure... I'd like to do flat rate priority mail for everybody, but if somebody only buys one thing, that sure jacks up the price and drops my chances of getting the sale. 

There is a seller on etsy with unbelievably high sales, but after adding up paypal costs and what he must be losing in shipping (75 cents per item), I don't see how he can be making much profit margin. And he's hard to compete with when he has rates like that...it's like the Walmart of Etsy.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 25, 2009)

I go 1st class/parcel to all countries. It doesn't take long. Once in a while it may drag a bit but 7-10 days is normal. 

That being said... 1 in 4 boxes I ship to Canada goes missing. I do not know what I am going to do about Canadian shipping. I do not want to continue replacinglost packages when I am not the one who lost them, but at the same time I have lots of Canadian customers.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 25, 2009)

There are flat rate boxes & envelopes for international shipping. You may want to get a few & see how much you can fit in them.

I find most international customers do not mind paying a bt more for shipping because they are getting US made goods cheaper & the exchange rate is on their side too w/ the weak dollar right now.


----------



## Butterscotch (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks! I'll check out the priority mail flat rate boxes this weekend.


----------



## Soaps House (Jan 22, 2010)

I have been struggling with shipping and I'm not sure what I want to try. I have been debating half priced shipping.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 22, 2010)

I would never do free or reduced shipping. If it's $10.00 to ship, you must pay out of pocket $5.00. 

If you want to offer a deal or special It would make more senes (to me anyway) to offer a free bar of soap for orders over $X. A bar of soap only costs you, what $1.00 or $1.50 to make.

The $5.00 you would have to pay out of your pocket for 1/2 price shipping on a $10.00 box would equal to your cost on 4 bars of soap.


----------



## Soaps House (Jan 24, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I would never do free or reduced shipping. If it's $10.00 to ship, you must pay out of pocket $5.00.
> 
> If you want to offer a deal or special It would make more senes (to me anyway) to offer a free bar of soap for orders over $X. A bar of soap only costs you, what $1.00 or $1.50 to make.
> 
> The $5.00 you would have to pay out of your pocket for 1/2 price shipping on a $10.00 box would equal to your cost on 4 bars of soap.



I here you on that. I was mainly considering half priced shipping via parcel class for people in zone one...maby zone two.


----------

